# Craftsman 4/21 mod. 536886400



## williemyers (Jan 11, 2019)

hi all, first time here!
anyone ever hear of a Sears Craftsman Snow Blower 4/21, mod. 536886400, code:7288 ?
I've just picked one up, used of course, but no manual with it, no engine markings (other than "4 HP"). Sears has four pages of parts, but no manual, spec.s, etc.
Anyone out there have ideas?
many thanks,
willie


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

It appears to be a push driven machine-Sears stab at a 2 stage lo ball unit. I was curious as I have a 4/20 track drive #536885400. It will clear more snow than a Sno Pup type plus give the operator more exercise. If it runs well I'd look for a similar machine w a dead engine and combine them. They made zillions of very similar models so parts swapping is very feasible. Your bucket should fit many drive units and engine swapping issue tend to be a matter of h.p. and if it has 1 or 2 pulley shafts. I think you have the basis for a COLLECTION! PS while surfing for pix to help reassemble my 8/26 I found craftsman 22 electric start which looks like the same family as yours.


----------



## williemyers (Jan 11, 2019)

hey man, thanks very much for the reply! story is, we were supposed to get a "snow-mageddon" (7"-10") here yesterday, so I rushed off and bought the best deal on Craigslist, hauled it home and (of course) we got about 1.5 "! Didn't even get to test-run it! ****!
But I think you're right about it's background. It's all pretty straight up as far as operating (I think!), but frustrating not having a manual with specs, part #'s, etc. 

Anyway. thanks again for your post!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Try SearsPartsDirect and use the chat option to ask if they might still have an ops manual available for it or at least a parts list as it doesn't appear you can print off their web page. Not sure if you can try to save the web page and get the parts list ??

.


----------

